# YOJ - Yojee Limited



## System (26 November 2010)

Southern Crown Resources Ltd (SWR) was formed with the purpose of acquiring, exploring and developing mineral deposits and on 29 July 2010 entered into an agreement with Centaurus Metals (CTM) to acquire The Dish and North East Queensland projects.

http://www.southerncrown.com.au


----------



## System (7 June 2016)

On June 7th, 2016, Southern Crown Resources Limited (SWR) changed its name and ASX code to Yojee Limited (YOJ).


----------



## greggles (3 October 2017)

Anyone been noticing Yojee Limited? In the last three months it's gone from 7c to 22c. It closed at an all-time high today on solid volume. I haven't been paying any attention to the fundamentals but just based on price it's been a great little performer.


----------



## Ann (15 May 2019)

Up 41.03% so far today to .032c

*Yojee signs SaaS deal with Asian logistics giant, increases Asia Pacific footprint*
_
Australian digital logistics company Yojee (ASX: YOJ) has locked in a three-year master services agreement with global logistics provider Geodis Singapore Pte Ltd, giving it access to a greater number of customers across the Asia Pacific.


The agreement will govern multiple sites across the region where Yojee will provide its software-as-a-service (SaaS) logistics and supply chain management technology on standard commercial terms on a project-by-project basis, plus applicable setup, subscription, professional service and transaction fees.


It will commence immediately and includes standard enterprise clauses including termination by either party for any reason or no reason on 180 days’ written notice. More..._


----------



## kahuna1 (19 May 2019)

2017 ... 22 cents ...

847 million shares now ...
around 100 mio market cap ...
another 100 mio options ...

well 442k in sales in 9 months ... a joke ...  cash burn 5 million in 9 months ... even worse ..

about 6 mio left but that was 3 months ago ... so 3 ...

latest announcement sent it up 40% ?

Oh really ? Seriously ... 

I have no idea when its  even breaks even let alone makes a profit to justify its share price.

Sorry pass.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 September 2020)

_looks like the platform is up and running_

YOJ is a cloud-based software as a service (SaaS) logistics platform that seamlessly and uniquely manages, tracks and optimises freight movements along the entire logistics chain.

Yojee has improved its enterprise-level capability following the completion of several platform feature updates. This strengthens Yojee’s position as a leading third-party enterprise software operator in its sector in Asia. 

*Over 1 million planned deliveries milestone *
Yojee announced its platform scalability on 23 July 2020. Strong planned deliveries1 volume growth has continued with the Company recently surpassing 1 million planned deliveries on its platform this financial year. August deliveries are up 23% on July and up 182% on the final month of the financial year ended 30 June 2020. The significant uptick in planned deliveries follows the go-live for eCommerce logistics, announced on 24 June 2020 with other previously announced projects going live in coming months.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (23 September 2020)

has taken a while to lock in  getting hands on some more money (at least 2 weeks)


> Yojee has launched a $15 million placement on Wednesday morning with help from joint lead managers Euroz Securities and Blue Ocean Equities. The offer was priced at *20¢ a share*, which represented a 14.9 per cent discount to Yojee's last close and a 14.1 per cent discount to the 15-day VWAP.
> 
> Potential investors were told the money raised would go towards boosting its staff numbers to fast track its operations across six countries, as well as building out Yojee's technology offering.



Yojee – which listed in 2010 – sells logistics software to help its clients optimise and manage deliveries.


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

Logistics company, *Yojee (ASX:YOJ)* is optimising the logistics industry by using blockchain technology to make the supply chain transparent in combination with its Artificial Intelligence software. It has a blockchain agreement with UPS as well as a substantial services agreement with a global freight forwarder.


----------



## PetEarwig (16 February 2021)

Hi all, 
I found the current chart of Yojee (ASX:YOJ) to be interesting. I'm on the learning curve of reading charts and in lew of Tech-A's current discussion about supply and volume, I was curious about others input regarding yesterdays high volume day. To my eye, the high volume bar coming off recent lows, with very little loss in share price seems to be a positive moving forward. I will wait to see what happens as it moves forward. Additional input quite welcome as I learn. Thanks, Craig


----------



## frugal.rock (17 February 2021)

tech/a said:


> Further to Kenna's post in "Outstanding Breakouts"
> I thought that as Boggo had pointed out it was timely that we perhaps discuss what an Outstanding Breakout actually is and
> 
> More Importantly How best to trade them.
> ...






PetEarwig said:


> Hi all,
> I found the current chart of Yojee (ASX:YOJ) to be interesting. I'm on the learning curve of reading charts and in lew of Tech-A's current discussion about supply and volume, I was curious about others input regarding yesterdays high volume day. To my eye, the high volume bar coming off recent lows, with very little loss in share price seems to be a positive moving forward. I will wait to see what happens as it moves forward. Additional input quite welcome as I learn. Thanks, Craig
> 
> 
> View attachment 120171




See above Wiggy.
It is a positive as it's a nice supportive indication at that price point, but there is always the flip side of the coin-the negative, and a dump down out of the consolidation may be a resultant.

Whether it breaks out from here or not is another question, however, the bar can be seen as a signal, whether a setup follows is the dilemna.

A once in 6 months volume high is nothing to be sneezed at and this usually will indicate a move is likely to occur.

I will often buy into a bar that looks like that, with a time frame of 2 to 4 weeks in mind for a hopeful distinctive move in either direction.
There's no harm in being wrong, just need to keep our losers smaller and our winners  larger.

In this case, I would err on the side of waiting for a confirmation of direction, due to a lot of "tree shaker" lose hands pull backs followed by a rise.
The SWF  (Selfwealth) chart shows a recent example of this around  5 weeks? ago or so.
(Price retreated to around $0.51 before a steady move to current area)

PS: I often add some FA into the mix as it may provide some insight into an anticipated price direction or some impending announcement, the results of which may provide a catalyst.


----------



## tech/a (17 February 2021)

Craig.
Thanks for sharing the chart.
The high volume bar with it’s very little gain clearly shows supply
supply needs to be exhausted before price can rise.
seller/s on this day met buyers to clear their positions.

The next day was more interesting in that it rose albeit slightly on very little
volume in comparison. The problem I see here is the range of the bars doesn’t imply
a drying up of supply from a willingness to hold the stock.
without an increase in Range I think you’ll see continued consolidation when in fact
we should be looking at stock with high volatility.

it may come to this chart——-
But isn’t yet evident.

Have a look at the FFG chart.This is an extreme but youll see range and volatility at its 
most magnificent. Note that a gap should be read as a full length bar when any listing range 
which I’ll chat more about in my trading without the bullsh*t thread as time allows.


----------



## Stockbailx (29 June 2021)

Yojee,       cleared the way to deliver its Platform into a further 18 countries in the APAC region through the expansion agreement to which a number of countries are in late-stage planning for go-live. The agreement covers major parts of the customer's operations including distribution and warehousing logistics along with ecommerce. There is an increase in directly addressable revenue-generating parcel movements.
Seeing some real positive movement from YOJ. After announce, I got a feeling supply and demand will work well with these guys. Looked up there web site and there got a demo. Good for those into the logistics of freight.





__





						Enterprise Grade Logistics Software Suitable For Busineses Of All Sizes | Yojee
					

Yojee, a cloud-based logistics software to gain full control of your logistics operations in a single platform.




					yojee.com


----------

